# Maple Removal



## czar800 (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y048nVMm3o




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucOoviNX65A


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 17, 2010)

The first clip was hairy as hell man! You're lucky you didn't get seriously hurt.. scared me just watching it!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 17, 2010)

My thoughts too, but then again maybe he wanted to spike it down. Not me though, would've swung it around on the hinge wood and layed it into the rigging nice and easy. Talk about shock load.


----------



## NCTREE (Aug 17, 2010)

Thats some hairy ####! Tip tieing wood and open face notching it just never seemed to work out well for me.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 17, 2010)

lol.

hear that block squeaking in the 2nd vid? tell your ass hole groundman to lower the wood after you make the cut. at the very least get it away from you.

first vid had me lol'n as well. you hear the kid yelling to ask if he should pull?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 26, 2010)

looks like james :jawdrop:


----------



## flushcut (Oct 26, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> looks like james :jawdrop:


----------



## czar800 (Nov 11, 2010)

Nailsbeats;2396229 Not me though said:


> I had talked it over with my ground man what to do and how to do it. Need less to say he didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## czar800 (Dec 30, 2010)

czar800 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y048nVMm3o
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Sorry Here is the first video again somehow it got messed up over at youtube.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3zY-xMY9D8

.


----------

